# Portraits in pencil (digital drawings)



## har134 (Nov 1, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice work! I've nothing to add, but great job.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you working your way towards photorealism, or just enjoying a hobby?

My only advice is likeness is key, that is the most important thing to nail. After that just remember that hard lines are your enemy, shade to create depth (even in eyes, eye brows and hair).

So far though good job! I couldn't imagine drawing on a laptop.


----------



## har134 (Nov 1, 2012)

FleshEater said:


> Are you working your way towards photorealism, or just enjoying a hobby?
> 
> My only advice is likeness is key, that is the most important thing to nail. After that just remember that hard lines are your enemy, shade to create depth (even in eyes, eye brows and hair).
> 
> So far though good job! I couldn't imagine drawing on a laptop.



Thanks. it's a hobby, but I'm trying to get better at it. I am still working on getting the shapes and proportions right. Yes, and shading too. 

Photo realism is not my goal, but likeness is certainly important. 

Thanks for your feedback, all.


----------



## tepelus (Nov 2, 2012)

You've done a pretty good job. I have never drawn anything on a computer program before, so I have no idea how difficult it is to work with digital versus graphite on paper, but like flesheater said, watch your hard lines, soften them with shading, and create more depth with the shading. Keep practicing, that's how any of us get better. I have a gallery on DeviantArt that you can browse through, most are photos but I have some pencil drawings on there to give an idea on shading. My Andrei Andrei drawing is the best one, IMO, to take a look at, if you'd like.


----------



## har134 (Nov 2, 2012)

tepelus said:


> You've done a pretty good job. I have never drawn anything on a computer program before, so I have no idea how difficult it is to work with digital versus graphite on paper, but like flesheater said, watch your hard lines, soften them with shading, and create more depth with the shading. Keep practicing, that's how any of us get better. I have a gallery on DeviantArt that you can browse through, most are photos but I have some pencil drawings on there to give an idea on shading. My Andrei Andrei drawing is the best one, IMO, to take a look at, if you'd like.



Thanks. I'm adding you on Deviant Art. 

Your feedback is much appreciated. Yes, shading is the hard part. I'm also having trouble with shape and proportion, but I am confident of improving myself in that area with practise.


----------



## har134 (Nov 10, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## har134 (Nov 12, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the portrait of Jeremy Brett. I didn't look at version 1, but I will say that the proportions are pleasing and the features rather well-done.

I've looked at your other drawings. There is something about the "chubbiness" of the faces that seem to skew the features. Just me, I think. Have you tried doing photographic portraits and then converting them to pencil(or chalk or anything else, for that matter)in a post-processing program?

Lorraine


----------



## har134 (Nov 12, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> I like the portrait of Jeremy Brett. I didn't look at version 1, but I will say that the proportions are pleasing and the features rather well-done.
> 
> I've looked at your other drawings. There is something about the "chubbiness" of the faces that seem to skew the features. Just me, I think. Have you tried doing photographic portraits and then converting them to pencil(or chalk or anything else, for that matter)in a post-processing program?
> 
> Lorraine



Hi Lorraine, thanks for the feedback. I think the "chubbiness" factor is probably because I've exaggerated some of the shapes. I should work on getting my shapes right.  I've drawn all the above from internet photograph references, freehand, with just hand-drawn guidelines for placement. 

I've not done photographic portraits yet. But it seems a good idea to post-process photographs into "arty" portraits. Since I'm also a photography buff, this looks like a good technique to practise for portrait photos.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 16, 2012)

The second versions catch my eye more...heck, it must be an interesting exercise drawing on a screen, I find it challenging enough when I simply touch-up pics to pull out what I'm looking for.
Well done


----------



## har134 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dunluchyn said:


> The second versions catch my eye more...heck, it must be an interesting exercise drawing on a screen, I find it challenging enough when I simply touch-up pics to pull out what I'm looking for.
> Well done



Thanks. I have a HP Touchsmart tm2 laptop-tablet which has a built in stylus and touch-sensitive and pressure sensitive screen. It works well because I don't have to use an external tablet and draw directly on screen. This makes it easier than drawing on a tablet where there is a disconnect between the surface of the drawing and my hand movement.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 4, 2012)

I should have mentioned a trick...to check proportion and likeness, look at the image in a mirror. This is far easier on a computer screen than holding a piece of work in a mirror in front of you.


----------

